# what is the best ice auger



## Critter Getter (Jan 30, 2007)

I have 2 bad shoulders I have a old auger my dad got 30 years ago but it takes for ever to get holes drilled I like to hole hop so we like to put 15 - 20 holes and I just cant getter done


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Critter,what type of auger are you using? When was the last time the blades were changed?..............Mark


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey critter...they are pricey but I use an 8 inch electra lazer . It is rechargable unit that cuts faster than a gas with no noise or fumes.I have cut 200 holes in 10 inches of ice on one charge..


----------



## Critter Getter (Jan 30, 2007)

You Know the blades have never been changed but they feel sharp??


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Critter Getter said:


> You Know the blades have never been changed but they feel sharp??


Critter, you said the auger is 30 years old,the blades have never been changed, and you have 2 bad shoulders. No wonder your having a hard time drilling holes. You need to add a NEW 6" AUGER(Mora or Lazer) on this years Christmas list to Santa.............Mark


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Get some new blades and you'll see the difference. or like Mark said get a lazer 6" auger and it will basically melt through the ice.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

peple of the perch said:


> Get some new blades and you'll see the difference. or like Mark said get a laser 6" auger and it will basically melt through the ice.


I second the new lazer models. If your using it for mostly panfishing, get a smaller size auger== less resistance. 4-6 inch lazer on 6 inches of ice, you can blast a hole in less than 30 seconds with those babies. Mike


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm still interested in what type auger he has. There's a good chance the one he's using is the ancient single scooper type and a new blade won't be of much use...........Mark


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

6in Nils Bought a Lazer and it sucked. Turns out it had cheap Chinese blades and Strikemaster sent me a new set free. This made it cut much better but in the mean time I ordered a nils and I won't be going back.


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

I was wondering if the nils have an adjustable handle. This might be an important factor to someone with bad shoulders. I have only seen one guy out on the ice with a nils,and it looked like a nice auger, but it did not look adjustable like a lazer or mora. With that being said, a mora with "ok" blades would be an improvement to an auger with 30 year old blades on it. If you are just panfishing, go with a 5" lazer.If you are using a flasher unit, go 6" to give yourself a little more room. If you go up to an 8", you might be puting a little more of a beating on those shoulders than you need to. Just my $.02 on this topic...B.L.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I have an 8 inch Nils and it cuts great. I use it when we get ice around 10 inches or thicker. I use my Mora up until then. The Nils is made to add a gas engine to also if you want to.


----------



## Lou K (Aug 30, 2007)

Hands down the best hand auger out there is a nils...any size for what you are fishing and cuts an inch of ice per second or better.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a strikemaster lazer mag gas powered unit and it rocks. I fish with guys that have hand augers that they like, but they have yet to turn down my offers to drill their holes for them.


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

if you realy want to spend some money and go for the lightest and fastest, go for this.


----------



## Critter Getter (Jan 30, 2007)

Bassmastermjb it is a KI Mora sith 2 blades goinr to see if i cant get new blades for it and thank for the info on the other augers


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

back lash said:


> if you realy want to spend some money and go for the lightest and fastest, go for this.QUOTE]
> 
> you aint kidding those things are like $400 just for the power head! would like to have one but that will go on the "wish list"


----------



## justinmay123 (Jul 6, 2009)

ive got an 8in mora with old old old blades. putting new ones on, but would it be worth it to upgrade to either a lazer or the nils? 

the nils and even lazer replacement heads/blades are pretty pricey does anyone know how long you can go before needing to replace?

the moras are cheaper, do they need replaced more often?


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i got a 8 in. laser. i love it


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

justinmay123 said:


> ive got an 8in mora with old old old blades. putting new ones on, but would it be worth it to upgrade to either a lazer or the nils?
> 
> the nils and even lazer replacement heads/blades are pretty pricey does anyone know how long you can go before needing to replace?
> 
> the moras are cheaper, do they need replaced more often?


Justin, if your not cutting through the ice with little effort it's time to change the blades. Mora or Lazer blades will last many years if taken care of properly. Always dry the blades and spray or wipe some sort of lubercation on the blades after each use, never store wet, this will cause rust and pit the blades.Always use the safety cover after drilling new holes and never ever hit the blades on the ice to knock off the slush.Also,never drill into any existing holes, always drill a new one!!!........Mark


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> the moras are cheaper, do they need replaced more often?


 i beleive theyre cheaper because theyre smaller and of a simpler design than other types. 

to add to what Mark said, dont "bottom out" the auger (letting the blades hit the bottom of the lake...or using the auger to see how deep the water is near shore) and i always try not to drill into existing footprints, especially near shore. sand/dirt being tracked onto the ice isnt good for the blades to cut into. actually if you hit a peice of gravel embedded in the ice with your blades it horrendous for them. dont drill into dirty ice if you can help it. any fresh blades should last a long time.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

And always make sure the new blades you put on are tightened down good. Mine weren't and i had a heckofa time drillin til i noticed them. I'm lucky they didn't come off in the lake.


----------



## justinmay123 (Jul 6, 2009)

the blades were 20, but a whole new mora auger with blades was only 40, so i got myself a new one and got a set of blades for my dad to change on his..im amazed at how much better it cuts than the old blades..had to drill out the old bolts cause they were so rusty! now both cut great


----------

